# SW99OL Accessories



## CTCurry99 (Feb 11, 2007)

So I made my 2nd gun purchase yesterday. I bought an SW99OL full size. It's a darn fine gun. I'm no where near accurate with it, but I've only shot it once with about 130 rounds. My question is this: Where can I find accessories like mags, possible different triggers, etc. for this gun?


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

What is the Caliber of the pistol?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is essentially a clone of the Walther P99 - U may wanna post at the Walther sectiona dn U will get more answers


----------

